# Steel Blue on 5 series no longer available for special order?



## bimmerphile (Apr 2, 2003)

It's no longer a selection on the Build Your Own page on the BMWNA site, but please someone (in the know) tell me it's just a horrible mistake.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Dunno...paging Senor Shafer!! 

Chris 

P.S. It wasn't that great a color anyway! :rofl:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It may still be available as a "special" order...

Toledo Blue is history too, but Orient Blue (gone for a while)
is baaaaack...

Blue Water is very similar to Steel Blue.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

[Homer]
MMmmmm...

Bluue Wa-ter M fiiiive.. :drool:
[/Homer]


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

bimmerphile said:


> *It's no longer a selection on the Build Your Own page on the BMWNA site, but please someone (in the know) tell me it's just a horrible mistake. *


I felt the same way about Anthracite being discontinued when I placed my order last year. I decided on Steel Blue and couldn't be happier, despite what Agent99 said. ;-)

Steel Blue with Black is stunning, IMHO...


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Just got an '03 5 series brochure in the mail and noticed the same thing.


----------

